# Stats



## Nicosun (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur l'iphone il y a dans les préférences une sorte de statuts (temps utilisé, donnée reçu etc)

Mais cela ne me suffit pas j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un connais une App de statistiques d'appel et de SMS complète et détaillé.

Merci et bonne journée.


----------

